# .htaccess PHP Scripte sperren



## Divi (31. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute
Ich habe einen Ordner:
/test/

darin liegt eine PHP-Datei:
test.php

und eine htaccess mit:
Order deny,allow
Deny from all

(Hab auch schon versucht mit):
<files *.php>
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
</files> (oder so ähnlich

Aber: Wenn ich im Browser aufrufe: "localhost" kommt accessdenied. Wenn ich aber aufrufe "localhost/test.php", dann erscheint die geparste PHP Datei ... kann ich das irgendwie unterbinden?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2006)

.htaccess-Dateien müssen durch deine httpd.conf für das Verzeichnis grundsätzlich erlaubt sein - andernfalls ignoriert der Apache die .htaccess-Datei.


----------

